
How DNS works - rargulati
https://howdns.works/ep1/
======
dmlittle
This is a pretty cool little comic. It'd be cool if they were mention how the
DNS caches these values in order to make them more accessible to people
resolving them later but then again this isn't supposed to be _super_
technical.

------
itbdw
The Website Is DOWN!

This is the first look I've got...

